# Looking for a cheap culinary arts school in the Philippines



## blued

I really want to study culinary arts but its really way to expensive for me. I'm already working and my salary isn't enough for me to enroll in the culinary schools here. All of them are above 100 thousand plus..  

I'm kinda disappointed.. it means that only rich people can study culinary arts.. it shouldnt be like that since I know some of the best chefs are really not that rich when they started or they didn't come from a well-to-do family..


----------



## chiqui

im new here im looking for a cheap culinary school pls help me i do have a passion in cooking


----------



## karenukiss

Miriam College , Apicius Culinary Arts, Most Institute of Culinary Arts just check it! it's affordable but high quality. just search on internet.


----------



## jedvidlim

@blued

getting into culinary may cost a lot but all you need to do is plan ahead.  i was once an engineer and my passion really is in cooking.  it was a 3 year plan to enroll myself in the best school possible.  right now things are going accordingly, i have finished my first year here in cebu studying at ICAAC having the certification from the City & Guilds of London. 

all i can say is plan ahead, just as i did.. if you really want it.. youll find a way.

there are a lot of schools.. be sure to learn the basics to have a good foundation. i would suggest studying at ICAAC or PSCA here in Cebu.  In Manila you could opt to enroll in CCA, CACS, AICA.

see you in the kitchen.


----------



## edwine celine

*Me and a friend of mine are looking for a cheap culinary school in the both Philippines and in UK , I want to know what culinary school in the best and the cheapest, I'm only in 3rd yr HS in the Philippines & my friend is in 2rd yr HS, we both wanted to start looking early for a good and cheap culinary school. If anyone knows please tell me, Thank You */img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## dragonesa123

WHy don't you try SKD located in Quezon Ave. They charge P2,000 a month for 6 to 8 months for a course called Certificate of Culinary Arts


----------



## Nichee Alejo

Hi, I realize I am responding to an old post. But for the sake of others who might be asking the same question at this point. There is a very good culinary arts school for young ladies in the Philippines under the Foundation for Professional Training, Inc. There is one called Manila Institute for Culinary Arts and Residential Services (MICARS) and the training is holistic and I observed that most scholars who came from this school are hardworking. They acquired very good skills and work ethics. They offer scholarships for the two-year program as well. Do check it out.


----------

